# MBTI Types & Stress Heads.



## RaeMarieH (Feb 19, 2013)

I found this real interesting and can totally relate, hopefully you guys will find interest too. 

https://www.cpp.com/contents/type-heads.aspx

On the right side MBTI stress head is your types stress triggers.

:crazy:​


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

haha i've seeen this before 
very true


----------



## RaeMarieH (Feb 19, 2013)

AddictiveMuse said:


> haha i've seeen this before
> very true





15 projects at once...?


----------

